# Echolot Lowrance     Einstellungen



## the doctor (4. September 2005)

Hallo

Hab mir das Lowrance x-125 zugelegt.
War heute und gestern damit zum ersten mal auf dem Wasser.
Ich hab mal versucht einige Sachen einzustellen, aber ob ichs richtig gemacht habe;+ 
Sicherlich kann mir doch von euch einer Helfen, wie ich mein Echolot richtig einstelle.

Vorweg schonmal einige Fragen:

Wie und wann muss ich die Sensibilität einstellen?
( Habs jetzt so gemacht, bis keine Punkte mehr zu sehen waren(ca 82%))

Wie stelle ich die klarheit der Fischsicheln ein, damit man sie klar erkennen kann?Wenn das überhaupt geht?Hab nämlich erst wenige vernünftige und deutliche Sicheln erkennen können

Muss ich unter dem Menüpunkt Sonarfunktionen das so einstellen, das man an der Oberfläche keinen Balken mehr sieht?

Im Testmodus ohne Geberanschluss sind die Sicheln so deutlich zu erkenenen, was ich aber so heute am Wasser nicht sehen konnte....

Danke  schonmal!
Ich hoffe ich bekomme ein paar Tips#6


----------



## platfisch7000 (4. September 2005)

*AW: Echolot Lowrance     Einstellungen*

Hi Doktor!
Ich habe das selbe Gerät,aber bisher habe ich es nur in der Ostsee auf Dorsche eingesetzt und da sind Sichelanzeigen sehr selten!
Im Simulationsmodus ist nartürlich alles wie geleckt!Ein Freund der das Gerät schon länger hat und oft im Einsatz hat,sagte sowas werde ich in natura nie sehen!Und so ist es auch!
Meins ist auch genau auf 82% da wird nur bei hohem Quallenaufkommen,viel Schwebstoffe,Kraut,Strömung oder starker Sprungschichten dran gedreht!
Sichelstärkeneinstellung ist mir nicht bekannt!
Balken an der Oberfläche sehen muß???Da ist doch immer einer oder nicht?

Plattfisch!


----------



## Jirko (5. September 2005)

*AW: Echolot Lowrance     Einstellungen*

moin the doctor #h

für ne gute sichelanzeige muss einiges stimmig sein: drift über´n fisch... in welchem winkel steht er unter´m kahn... wie schwimmt der fisch im verhältnis zum ankernden / driftenden boot usw... sprich: sichelanzeigen sind eher selten, da diese voraussetzen, daß sich der fisch direkt im kegelcenter befinden muß und beim ankernden boot diesen passieren- bzw. beim driftenden in entgegengesetzer richtung durch´n kegel schwimmen muß... und das ist meist eher selten der fall.

beispiel: ankerndes boot... fisch passiert den kegel im zentrum und schwimmt durch diesen = lange sichel. driftendes boot... fisch passiert den kegel im zentrum in entgegengesetzter richtung = spitze sichel. driftendes boot... fisch passiert den kegel parallel zur driftrichtung = längerer balken... usw... #h


----------



## the doctor (5. September 2005)

*AW: Echolot Lowrance     Einstellungen*

Danke.....

Dann kann ich wohl nicht zu viel falsch machen bei der Einstellung....
Nur was komisch war, dass ich bei der Einstellung "Fischsymbole" unter meinem Boot 3 dicke Fische sehen konnte.
Danach habe ich schnell umgeschaltet auf Sicheln, aber dann war nichts zu sehen....-garnichts-!
dann habe ich wieder umgeschaltet auf Symbole und prompt zeigte er mir wieder die 3 Fische an|kopfkrat |kopfkrat #c 


Normaler Weise müsste er mir doch bei der Einstellung "Sicheln" irgendwelche Pikmente anzeigen, oder sogar Sicheln wenns überhaupt Fische waren


----------



## platfisch7000 (5. September 2005)

*AW: Echolot Lowrance     Einstellungen*

Nach den ganzen Echolotfragen die ich so verfolgt,denke ich das Jirko am meisten Plan
von den Dingern hat!Schreib Ihn doch mal ne PN!
Ich habe auch noch nicht so sehr viel Echoloterfahrung und verlasse mich darauf was mir mein Kumpel sagt,denn der Kennt sich auch sehr gut mit den Dingern aus!
Bei mir kommt das Fischsimbol nie an!Es errechnet ob es ein Fisch sein könnte,dann kann es aber immernoch ein Ast oder sowas sein!
Mach es aus ist mein Tipp, denn wirst Du was Du da siehst viel besser verstehen lernen!

Gruß Plattfisch!


----------



## Meeres_Angler (6. September 2005)

*AW: Echolot Lowrance     Einstellungen*

hallo
ich kann dir nicht viel zu dem lowrance fischfinder sagen aber,mit den sehen von fischen ist das immer so eine sache.
wenn sie im mittelwasser sind ist das alles kein problemaber am grund mit viel dreck,quallen usw. ist das immer ein problem.
ich kann dir nur sagen, probier das in ruhe aus dann wirst du eine passende einstellung finden.
ich selber habe ein simrad fabfischfinder und glaube mir ich habe lange gebraucht bis ich mit dem gut zurecht gekommen bin.
im mittelwassser ist alles super aber das am grund ist das erkennen von einzel fischen schon ganz schön schwer.
aber wenn wir zb.auf leng und lunb gehen hast du kaum bis garkeine anzeige und es kommt fisch.
wichtig ist die erkennung vom grund, dann kannst du dir alles weitere denken und handeln.
wenn du natürlich neu in dem bereich ist dauert das leider einige zeit.
noch ein tipp hast du vielleicht die möglichkeit einen sogenanten filter zu zu schalten.
das mache ich viel dann bekomme ich nur noch anzeigen wenn das objekt mindestens 2 mal vom geber getroffen wird,das ist bei viel dreck echt gut.
aber wenn du auf makrele gehst solltes du das lassen sonst bekommst du garkeine anzeige.
mfg
meeres_angler


----------



## MeRiDiAn (6. September 2005)

*AW: Echolot Lowrance     Einstellungen*

Hallo Doctor !

Fischsicheln wirst Du nahezu nie sehen , dass ist ja aber auch nicht das Anliegen !
Die Empfindlichkeit um die 80% scheint ersteinmal in Ordnung zu sein. Zumindest in klaren Gewässern. Hast Du ein trübes Gewässer unterm Kiel, wirst Du mit der Empfindlichkeit runtergehen müssen, denn gerade im Lumenreichen Wasser hast Du oft da ganze Echo grau.
Die Zeit wird Dir einen sicheren Umgang mit dem Echo bescheren & auch das "Lesen" fällt Dir dann leichter. Ich benutze NIE die Fischsymbole, denn diese sind für mich nur pure Spielerei. Abgebildet werden dann auch etwaige Schwebteile etc. als FischIDs & das nervt gehörig. Lass die Einstellung auf Sichelkontur & nimm das Echo einfach sooft mit, wie Du kannst.
Mit der Zeit wirst Du merken, dass Dir die Sicheln relativ egal sind & Du die anderen Werte wie Temperatur, Scharkanten, Greyline oder andere Unregelmässigkeiten viel mehr zu schätzen weisst. 

mfg
basti

p.s.: Falls Du noch Fragen hast, stehe ich Dir gerne per PN zu Hilfe.


----------



## Jirko (6. September 2005)

*AW: Echolot Lowrance     Einstellungen*

hallo the doctor #h

der prozessor im lot wertet jedes reflektierte echo der ultraschallwellen als fisch! ergo auch die echos von den schon erwähnten schwebeteilchen, sprungschichten, trübstoffen and so on. daher solltest du generell die fish-id deaktivieren! focussiere dich lieber auf die härte der echos... dein x-125er hat ne 16er grauabstufung... je härter das echo, desto tiefer ist die graudarstellung auf deinem display... zumal diese 16er grauabstufung auch den vorteil hat, daß du potentielle fische, welche in unterwasserwiesen ihren unterschlupf suchen, herausfiltern kannst, da die schwimmblase und der fischkorpus der fische ein härteres echo reflektieren als das gras, schlamm etc., in welchem sich diese fische am grund aufhalten...

...was die praxis mit loten anbelangt, da hilft nur permanentes testen und spielen mit den diversen features um im endeffekt dessen irgendwann, je nach wasserstruktur und sichtverhältnissen, die für dich optimale einstellung zu finden. lowrance bietet online nen emulator des x-125ers an... diesen kannst du dir kostenfrei auf deine pladde ziehen und heime´n büschen am PC spielen... bei interesse schubs ich dir gerne den link rüber #h


----------



## Wahoo (6. September 2005)

*AW: Echolot Lowrance     Einstellungen*

@ the doctor,

ich denke mal das Du das Gerät für Roermond brauchst. Lass es einfach im Automatikbetrieb und schon biste fertig. Sonst fahr runter auf 75%. Sonst kriegste jeden einzelnen Köderfisch angezeigt. Sicheln zu bekommen ist wie schon vorher gesagt nicht einfach. Wenn Du welche siehst kannste die Rute fest halten denn dann rumst es meistens schon. Ich interpretiere Sicheln mit raubenden Fischen und bin dabei nicht schlecht gefahren. Also wenn keine Sicheln - dann keine raubenden Zander (Grins)
Und im Moment siehste die Sicheln direkt unter oder in den Fischschwärmen. Nur wenn Du zu hoch mit der Auflösung gehst siehste die voll lauter Köderfisch nicht.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (6. September 2005)

*AW: Echolot Lowrance     Einstellungen*



			
				Wahoo schrieb:
			
		

> Sicheln zu bekommen ist wie schon vorher gesagt nicht einfach. Wenn Du welche siehst kannste die Rute fest halten denn dann rumst es meistens schon.



Also leicht übertrieben ... wäre zu schön, wenn dem denn wahrlich so wäre   |wavey: 



			
				Wahoo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich interpretiere Sicheln mit raubenden Fischen und bin dabei nicht schlecht gefahren. Also wenn keine Sicheln - dann keine raubenden Zander (Grins)



Wieso interpretierst Du Sicheln, als raubende Zander ? Eine lahme Brasse, ein grimmiger Barsch oder ne flotte Forelle können ebenso ne Sichel auf Deinem Echo hinzaubern ... wie Jirko schon schrieb, spielen einige Faktoren wie z.B. Drift, Abstrahlwinkel, etc. eine große Rolle um wirklich ein perfekt gezeichnetes Bild zu ergeben.
Jedoch denke ich, dass Dein *(Grins)* die Sache relativieren soll  ...

mfg basti  |wavey:


----------



## the doctor (6. September 2005)

*AW: Echolot Lowrance     Einstellungen*

Wow.....ich danke euch !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#6 

@Wahoo: Das Echolot brauche ich für den Rursee(sehr klares Wasser)
und natürlich für die holländischen Gewässer(Sehr trüb teilweise)

Ich habe ja mit dem Echolot nur rumgespielt,....Fischsymbole bleiben natürlich aus...

@ Jirko.....wäre nicht schlecht, wenn du mir den Link mal geben könntest#6


----------



## Jirko (6. September 2005)

*AW: Echolot Lowrance     Einstellungen*

hallo the doctor #h

viel spaß #h


----------



## the doctor (6. September 2005)

*AW: Echolot Lowrance     Einstellungen*

Danke.......klappt super!!!!!!!!!!!:m #6


----------



## Wahoo (7. September 2005)

*AW: Echolot Lowrance     Einstellungen*

Hi MeRiDiAn,

Ich hab auch nur meine bescheidenen (Er) Kenntnisse an dem von the Doctor beangeldenen Gewässer beschrieben. Das das bei Euch vielleicht anderes ist schließe ich nicht aus. Aber von ne Brasse eine Sichel zu bekommen das kannste vergessen ebenso von einem Barsch. Jeder Fisch wird angezeigt aber ne Sichel hab ich bis jetzt nur von Hecht, Zander u. Dorsch bekommen. Und auch gefangen wenn ich die Sicheln gesehen hab, nicht immer aber immer öfter. Mittlerweile kann ich sehr gut Zander von Hecht in meinem Gewässer unterscheiden. @ the doctor - Im Rursee war ich noch nicht so oft aber da kennt sich einer sehr gut aus (Maassnoek). Der könnte was zu Fischen oder Sicheln im Rursee sagen. Aber wie gesagt von Jirko es müssen viele Dinge passen um die Sicheln auch als wirkliche Sicheln zu sehen. Brassen und Karpfen sehen auf dem Lot gaaaaaaaaaanz anders aus. 
Übrigens das "Grins" war toternst gemeint.


----------



## platfisch7000 (7. September 2005)

*AW: Echolot Lowrance     Einstellungen*

@Wahoo

Wie sehen denn nun die anderen Fische auf der Anzeige aus,wenn Du Dir da so sicher bist?
schwarze Flecke,Kreise,Striche oder wie sehen die aus...?

MfG Plattfisch


----------



## MeRiDiAn (7. September 2005)

*AW: Echolot Lowrance     Einstellungen*



			
				platfisch7000 schrieb:
			
		

> @Wahoo
> 
> Wie sehen denn nun die anderen Fische auf der Anzeige aus,wenn Du Dir da so sicher bist?
> schwarze Flecke,Kreise,Striche oder wie sehen die aus...?
> ...




Genau das meine ich Wahoo  Wollts nur nicht so direkt ansprechen !
Fisch=Sichel Sichel=Fisch ... welcher Fisch nun dabei diese erzeugt, ist grundlegend egal .. insofern denn überhaupt eine angezeigt wird  .. bei sehr Grundnah stehenden Fischen wirds dann allerdings schwierig & selbst Fishreveal hilft da meist nicht weiter .. siehe Plattfische oder Aal etc.
Aber zu behaupten, die dargestellte Sichel ist eine Brachse oder ein Zander, funktioniert grundlegend nicht .. jedoch eventuell aber aufgrund des spezifischen Gewässers, bzw. der Örtlichkeit in diesem. Und selbst dann fehlt Dir die 100%ige Gewissheit !

mfg
basti


----------



## Wedaufischer (7. September 2005)

*AW: Echolot Lowrance     Einstellungen*



> Aber zu behaupten, die dargestellte Sichel ist eine Brachse oder ein Zander, funktioniert grundlegend nicht .. jedoch eventuell aber aufgrund des spezifischen Gewässers, bzw. der Örtlichkeit in diesem.


 Ich bin weiß Gott kein Experte in Sachen Interpretation von Sicheln, wenn ich aber Sicheln über dicker Grayline (hartem Grund) habe, gehe ich eher von Zandern, als von z.B. Karpfen aus. Allerdings lasse ich die Jahreszeit, und die anderen Wetterumstände auch nicht gerade aus und versuche zumindest zu überlegen was es sein könnte. Nur so komme ich der ganzen Sichel-Deutung einigermaßen näher.  Das Drüberfahren über Echos und es macht Zooooooooooooomm, ist mir noch nicht passiert. Eher hatte ich schon viele Meter weiter geschleppt und habe mir andere Gedanken gemacht. Seit kurzem halte ich bei Echos über hartem Grund allerdings an, schalte das Lot aus und versuche über dieser Stelle zu bleiben...

...denn ich habe jetzt mein Bötchen dort wo ich oft bin.


----------



## Wahoo (8. September 2005)

*AW: Echolot Lowrance     Einstellungen*

Hallo MeRiDiAn,

Fische die platt am Boden liegen kann man nur schwer erkennen und Du bekommst keine Sichel. Sondern nur ein (wie sagt der kölsche Jung) Knübbelchenauf der Greyline. Ich fahr mal am WE ans Gewässer und mach mal paar Bilder dann wißt ihr was ich meine. Brassen sind gaaanz einfach zu erkennen. Entweder schwimmen sie im Formationszug durchs Gewässer sieht aus wie ne Perlenkette. Oder aber sie sind am Fressen und verursachen Blasen die dann leicht zu erkennen sind. Rotaugen mögen auch dabei sein. Aber wir sprechen von Raubfischen. Hecht, Zander, Barsch - Dorsch/Pollak/Seelachse. Shit ich hab ein schönes Echolotbild mit raubenden Dorschen die wir auf Ansage gefangen haben. Kann es aber nicht einstellen.
Mit Zander funktioniert das auch. Ein raubender Zander sieht wie ne gekippte 1 aus (nach links drehen). Der Hecht fast immer wenn er ganz vom Schwinger erfasst wird als Banane. Dorsch auch!
Barsche (wenn sie rauben) erkennt man meist an einem Echolotbild das aussieht wie ein Tannenbaum. 
MeRiDiAn ich versuche kein Klug********r zu sein ich versuche zu helfen. Die meisten machen einen Wirbel um die Geheimhaltung. Siehe auch andere Angel Foren, wenn´s ums Eingemachte geht dann sind die Herrschaften still.
Eins sei mal Klargestellt wenn ein Zander auf 10 Meter raubt und du schleppst mit einem Kunstköder auf 3 Meter dann wirste wohl lange auf den ersehnten Biss warten müssen. Also alle Sicheln kannste nicht fangen, aber wenn die Sichel in gleicher Höhe wie dein Köder ist dann.................
Ok, genug damit

Gruss
Egon


----------



## Wahoo (8. September 2005)

*AW: Echolot Lowrance     Einstellungen*

Hallo Wedaufischer,

wieso schaltest Du das Echolot aus dann weißte doch nicht was unter Dir passiert. Ich hab es noch nie ausgeschaltet (ausser wenn ich Feierabend mache).


----------



## Wedaufischer (8. September 2005)

*AW: Echolot Lowrance     Einstellungen*

Ziehe mal den Geber bei eingeschaltetem Gerät aus dem Wasser. Meiner macht sehr laute Knackgeräusche (Impulse) und ich möchte nicht unbedingt die Fischkes dadurch vertreiben.

Vielleicht ist das nicht nötig und es ist Einbildung, aber ich bin fangmäßig besser damit gefahren, wenn ich es ausgeschaltet habe.


----------



## Wahoo (8. September 2005)

*AW: Echolot Lowrance     Einstellungen*

Hallo Wedaufischer,

ich angele sehr viel vertikal und sogar auf 4 Meter konnte ich keine Scheuchwirkung feststellen.


----------



## Nile (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Echolot Lowrance     Einstellungen*

Hallo

Hat jemand vielleicht Fotos gemacht vom Display mit Sicheln und so?

Das wär doch mal was.


----------



## Nile (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Echolot Lowrance     Einstellungen*

Hallo

War jetzt das erste mal mit meinem x125 auf dem Wasser und ich muss sagen die Einstellung des Geräts haben nach etwaigen rumspielen gut geklappt.

Mein Problem aber, was ich gleich beim ersten Auswurf feststellen musste ist, den Köder dort hinzubringen wo das Echo herkam.
Da man auf dem See meistens eine Strömung hat, ist das Boot immer in Bewegung, deswegen hab ich mir Anhaltspunkte(habs mit Bänken und Bäumen am Land probiert) gesucht.
Nach ein paar mal Auswerfen ist man dann schon wieder ganz woanders.:r
Und den Anker kann man ja auch nicht runterlassen wenn das Echo grad erscheint.

Kann mir da jemand vielleicht ein paar Tipps geben?


----------



## Jirko (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Echolot Lowrance     Einstellungen*

moin nile #h

warum kannst du den ankern nicht runterlassen, wenn du nen echo auf´m display hast? > mach´s softig und vorsichtig und dann grase um den boot alles im 360°-winkel ab. je nach trübheitsgrad des wassers, solltest du die köderwahl treffen... ist es klar und man(n) hat ne gute sichttiefe, versuch´s mit dunkleren ködern... sieht das wasser aus, wie´n frisch gezapfter kakao vonner frühstückstheke, bring köder mit shockfarben in´s spiel, welche auch noch mit rasselkugeln versetzt sein sollten...

...ich geh mal davon aus, daß du auf hechtpirsch warst? #h


----------



## Nile (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Echolot Lowrance     Einstellungen*

Hi Jirko

Thx für die Antwort

Hab da noch ne Frage;+ 
Welche Köder soll ich den benutzen,wenn das Echo aus einer Tiefe von 10-15m kommt und ich den Anker schon runtergelassen habe?


----------



## Ossipeter (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Echolot Lowrance     Einstellungen*

Meinst du, dass du das Echo auf dem Bildschirm hattest und zurückgefahren bist an die Stelle, oder nach dem Echoerhalt sofort geankert hast? Normalerweise ist erstmal nach dem Ankern kein Fisch mehr da. Wenn du aber etwas  länger über oder an der Kante bleibst, kann evtl. der Fisch durch deine kreisförmige Suche mit dem Kunstköder wieder angelockt und zum Biss verleitet werden.


----------



## Nile (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Echolot Lowrance     Einstellungen*

Ne, das meinte ich nicht.

Meinte es genau so wie ich es oben beschrieben habe.


----------

